# Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?



## angelwolli (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ihr Kanal und Flußstippprofis,

folgendes "Problem" meinerseits: Gehe morgen mit meinem Kumpel angeln. Da widererwarten wirklich alles zugefrohren ist - auch die Schiffskanäle ( Danke Pete - tolle Stelle #6  aber leider auch Eis  :c ) bleibt zum ausweichen die alte Spree - nicht allzubreit ( 10 - 20m) aber halt relativ hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit - daher auch eisfrei.
Somit ist nichts mit ultrafeiner Matche & auch für Feeder und Grundrute werdens wohl ein par Gramm mehr werden.So nun zum eigentlichen: Ich habe noch eine 9,50 putover die ich also hervorragend verkürzt fischen könnte - aber wie bezüglich auf die Strömung ;+ 
Geht das nur mit diesen Caraluso Teilen oder muß ich die Montage überlang fischen, welche Bebleiung,???

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, es geht um diesen speziellen Fall -da habe ich keine Erfahrung - nicht ums Feedern, Pickern,Stippen in Seen, ....


Danke im Vorraus,
Grüße Wolli  #h


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

grundsätzlich würd ich dir vorschlagen bei den gegebenheiten zu tunken. allerdings bezweifel ich, dass du damit im winter sehr erfolgreich sein wirst. 
dem entsprechend würd ich zu ner überlagen montage tendieren mit tropfenblei, und vorfachlänge ca 30cm
ich würd zuerst mal versuchen, volle länge zu fischen, wenn das nicht hinhaut, kannste immernoch verkürzen.
alternativ könntest du auch mit der bolorute fischen, hätte den vorteil dass du ein grösseres gebiet abfischen kannst und auch leichter fischen kannst
was du mit caraluso meinst weiss ich übrigens nicht ;-)


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

Ich glaube diese Caralusos sind diese neumodernen Lollipop-Posen. Ich werde diese Dinger nie benutzen, weil ich schon bei anderen beobachtet habe, wie diese Teile durch die Gegend eiern. Unmöglich. 
Zu der Frage von angelwolli kann ich nur sagen, daß man vor Ort die Strömungsstärke sehen muß. Ich angele bis 8 oder 9 gramm normal verzögert. Alles was höher geht wird getunkt. Wichtig ist, daß der Köder beim Verzögern nicht zu weit vom Boden abhebt, weil der Fisch gerade im Winter nur am Grund zu finden ist.


----------



## angelwolli (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

Und da sind sie schon wieder - meine Probleme: was heist 8-9Gramm, normal verzögert?? Was ist eine Überlagenmontage?? Es geht mir ja - wie Ihr schon richtig bemerkt habt - darum eine Möglichkeit zu finden, trotz der Strömung eine sehr feine Montage zu fischen, gerade wegen der Witterung ( Winter ).Man sieht halt an einer gut ausgebleiten Pose die vorsichtigen Bisse besser als an zb. einer Feeder. Wie stippt Ihr den sonst an den Flüssen? Wird die Montage immer nur ein Stück treiben gelassen und dann wieder gegen die Strömung zurückgezupft??Habe sonst halt immer nur mit Grundmontagen, Futterkörben oder Seitenarmen ... an Flüssen geangelt.Vielleicht schaft Ihr mir das ja irgendwie in Worten rüberzubringen,

Danke Wolli


----------



## PierreNoel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

Kinder macht doch nicht so ein Spektakel.

Stippen ? Das ist doch ganz einfach Du nimmt ne x-beliebige Stippose, packts entsprechend sehr feines Blei dran bist das Ding vernünftig im Wasser schwimmt, zum Schluss ne Schlaufe und ein Vorfach dran fertig. An den Kanälen sieht du die Bisse schon, ob mit langer schnur oder kurzer ist nicht so wichtig.

Das soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber ich habe mir heute mal den Askari - Katalog angesehen, was den Leute da für einen Schwachsinn verkauft wird ist echt unerträglich.

Stippen heisst möglichst lange und leichte Stippe, möglichst dünne Schnur und ne leichte Pose, bischen Blei daran und fertig.

Was wirklich wichtig ist, ist das genaue Loten. Sorge dafür das Dein Haken ganz leicht über den Grund schleift.

Was illegales ? Du fischst mit 2 Vorfächern, das zweite ist 15 cm kürzer, so fischt in Belgien und Frankreich so ziemlich jeder. Das lange vorfach ist für Brassen, Schleien und eben grundfische, das kürzere für Rotauchen die etwas höher stehen.

zwar verboten, klappt aber prima

Ich stippe nur mit langer Schnur weil man oft rechts und links von der Anfütterstelle bisse hat und bei kurzer Schnur dort nicht hinkommt.


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

Grundsatz bei der Tragkraft der Pose ist: So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. Das heißt, daß beim verzögerten Fischen das Blei und der Köder immer dicht am Grund ist. Verzögertes Fischen bedeutet, daß die Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze immer stramm gehalten wird und die Führung ein bißchen langsamer als die Strömung ist. Hat den Vorteil, daß der Fisch nicht erst das Blei vorn Kopp kriegt bevor der Köder hinterher kommt, da die Fische im allgemeinen immer gegen den Strom stehen.


----------



## DerStipper (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

lass die Finger von den Carluso dingern sind nur teuer kauf dir nen 5 oder 6 gramm Lollipose die bringen bei verkürztem Fischen mehr als die Carluso. Die Carluso sind soweit ich weiß zum Fischen mit langer Schnur bin mir aber nich sicher.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Stipp - pose/montage für fließende Gewässer?*

@pierre:
ich denke, deine thesen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. natürlich stehts jedem frei zu fischen wie er will (im rahmen der gesetzlichen bestimmungen).
du schreibts, er soll eine x-beliebige stippose nehmen... ich behaupte mal, dass die posenform und die tragkraft ausschlaggebend ist, wie die pose im strömenden wasser steht und wie der biss zu erkennen ist. bei kanälen mag es ein, dass es ziemlich wurscht ist, ob du verkürzt fischst oder nicht, allerdings gehts hier um schnell strömendes wasser. da benötigst du auf jeden fall eine bauchige pose und eine punktbebleiung, sonst haste überhaupt keine chance an den fisch ranzukommen... glaub mir, ich fische seit meiner kinderzeit am rhein, und der kann ne verdammte ströungsgeschwindigkeit haben.
über den scheiss bei askari geb ich dir übrigens voll und ganz recht.

@derstipper: turbonegro rockt!


----------

